# Rescue Parade Photos Needed



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I am in need of photos from the HRI Rescue Parade that happened Saturday morning in Chicago at the National. PLEASE HELP ME. 

I want to put an article in the September newsletter but it seems that the only people who were awake and attending didn't take a picture tha:angel:t was worth printing. I'm talking B L U R R Y.

I seek your help friends. I'm hoping one of you actually woke up early (it was 8:00) Saturday and have something decent stored in your camera.

Thanks in advance,
Paula
HRI NL Editor


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I didn't take photos either, Jody's beautiful Nikon camera was dropped by the folks at Hertz on the shuttle bus and the lens broke in the camera. NP Nikon is fixing it, sigh but whatever photos were taken were shipped off with the camera.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Paula, here are some of the ones I got. If you want any of the original's (larger size) just let me know which ones and I will email them to you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

a few more.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

:angel: You saved me tush once again :angel:

Thank you.
Paula


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Leeann, thank you so much for posting these. I am so sad that I missed the parade, which was the one thing I really regret missing. I am crying seeing Savanagh with Megan!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Savannah was such a special addition. She's been very ill and was not originally registered to enter, however on Parade day she was acting happy and healthy so she was entered. We'll have more of the story in the September newsletter. Thanks for the photos Leeann.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Well guys we're doing better than photos, Bud Donner, our HRI former treasurer and now amazing photographer, took the day on Saturday and edited the video he took of the Rescue Parade. It will be posted in the newsletter which will come out around the 20th. This is amazing because you see every dog and get to hear their stories. You get to relive the parade. Make sure you have your kleenex. 

I will post it to this list on the day the newsletter comes out.
If you want to see it in advance email me privately.
Hugs,


----------

